# Ace Files



## Warhamster (10. Juni 2002)

Moin.

Ihr kennt doch sicherlich alle das Programm Winace und wenn ihr Winace kennt dann kennt ihr auch bestimmt die gepackten *.ace files.
Tja, wisst ihr ob und wenn ja mit welchem Prog man diese files unter Linux entpacken kann?

Danke schon mal.

MfG Warhamster


----------



## locutus (14. Juni 2002)

Hi! Also Ein ACE-Packer für Linux ist mir nicht bekannt, allerdings kannst du ja mal auf der WinACE-Homepgae reinhorchen, ob die mehr wissen ;-)


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (14. Juni 2002)

http://www.winace.com/cgi-bin/getfi...nirvanet.net/winace/linunace204.tgz&width=628
http://www.winace.com/cgi-bin/getfi...anet-uranus.d2g.com/linunace204.tgz&width=628
http://www.winace.com/cgi-bin/getfi...om/Software/e-merge/linunace204.tgz&width=628

Um nur mal einege Links zu nennen wo Du Linux ACE bekommst.

@locutus: Deine Vermutung war garnicht mal schlecht!


----------



## Warhamster (14. Juni 2002)

Besten Dank.

Da hätte ich eigentlich auch selber drauf kommen können. 
Aber ich dachte halt, die machen das nur für Windows.

thx


----------

